# Stuck Window



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

As I'm sure most of you know, we've been in a heat wave. And I'm sure some of you, by the thread title, have already deduced what happened. I use two window air conditioners, a 10,000 and 14,000 BTU. If you guessed one of the units went out, you're correct. It was the 14,000 unit. I got a new unit, my son came over to help remove the old unit and install the new unit. Guess what, the window is stuck. It will not open. It is an aluminum single hung window. I've lubed the tracks, tapped the bottom of the window with a hammer, and used a putty knife to go around the frame. Paint is not the issue. Anyone have any ideas on how to raise the window? It might be helpful to know the window hasn't been raised since the AC was installed several years ago. I'm tired of sweating the heat wave out.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My guess would be heat warpage as it's a aluminium window frame. That said, try taping or strapping up some ice packs directly to the frame. Make sure you put some towels around/on the bottom seal...for that just in case window pane falling, unannounced.

Also, try spraying some WD40 down both side of stuck window sash. A lot of it. Then try to wiggle sash back and forth.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it cocked? Had that issue a while ago, the window was twisted just enough that it locked into place. I used a board on top and a mallet to hit the board. Careful though, on mine when it finally came loose it slammed down.

Also, check to make sure there aren't any forgotten screws. Did that a while ago too, pried and jacked on a window for a while, finally remembered I had put a screw in it 10 years before when I split the sash and saw the screw sticking out....


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Everybody can have a good laugh at me, as I finally figured out what was wrong. The AC that's in the window, that won't open, has a bracket on top, with a U channel the window slides into. The bracket has a lip, and the widow also has a lip. The two lips were locked together preventing the window from opening. Something I should have noticed, but didn't. It took a flashlight and a pair of glasses for me to see that.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

bruiser said:


> Everybody can have a good laugh at me, as I finally figured out what was wrong. The AC that's in the window, that won't open, has a bracket on top, with a U channel the window slides into. The bracket has a lip, and the widow also has a lip. The two lips were locked together preventing the window from opening. Something I should have noticed, but didn't. It took a flashlight and a pair of glasses for me to see that.


Well at least you got it.....LOL!


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

bruiser said:


> Everybody can have a good laugh at me, as I finally figured out what was wrong. The AC that's in the window, that won't open, has a bracket on top, with a U channel the window slides into. The bracket has a lip, and the widow also has a lip. The two lips were locked together preventing the window from opening. Something I should have noticed, but didn't. It took a flashlight and a pair of glasses for me to see that.


Oh. Haha. That's a lighthearted way to end this thread. Glad you figured it out


----------

